# Altitude - Firestorm Mix Sessions Vol. 8



## altitude604 (Aug 5, 2010)

As most of you probably aren't aware... other than enjoying photography in my spare time, I'm also a DJ.

Here's a taste of my latest Mix. It's House of various flavours with a Dubstep ending. Hope you enjoy it!

altitude - Firestorm Mix Sessions Vol. 8 - SoundCloud

Tracklisting:

1. Matthew Dear and Seth Troxler - Hurt (Original Mix)
2. Johnny Dynell - Jam Hot (Tensnake Remix)
3. Kabuto & Koji, Light & Zeque - Chinese Mumbled (Original Mix)
4. Bibio - Lovers Carvings (Catz n Dogz Re-Edit)
5. Doomwork - Aplauso Al Ocaso
6. Rainer Weichhold - Infernal
7. Edwin Oosterwal - Scrub The Tub
8. Sunny Beach Happy Slap Mardi Gras - Conta (Momma's Boy Remix)
9. Mark Knight - Devil Walking
10. Alistair Albrecht - Harm
11. Don Diablo - Who's Your Daddy (Rubix Remix)
12. Plan B - She Said (16bit Remix)
13. Joker - City Hopper
14. Arctic Monkeys - Crying Lightning (Aems Remix)
15. NumberNin6 - Mosh

1:02:12 / 256kbps MP3 / 123bpm


----------



## Francis E. Marchiona (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds good, yo


----------



## altitude604 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

